# QAD Utra rest (non LD)- How many actually have had fletch contact problems?



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got a great offer to buy a QAD Ultra Pro from a fellow A/T'r but have also heard that the new LD model is the way to go. 

*Is it a common malfunction on the Ultra Pro model to bounce back up and create fletching contact or is it a rare occurance?*

This rest would end up going on a Ross 331 or 334 single cam bow, not sure it if it's Hybrid/Twin cam bow related or not.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

actually mine did.
it took some doings to get it to shoot well and i went with feathers to fix it.

i ended up getting a ripcord, seems like like the spring is stiffer 
1 shot tuned and no troubles getting 4 inch vanes to clear.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I had one last year and had hard contact.


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

*No*

Set the timing correctly and you will have no problems. I've had three and all have shot great with no contact. I have shot other brands and the all have some bounce back but if timed properly they shot great too. Hope this helps.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

no problems here:wink:


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Tech Defender said:


> Set the timing correctly and you will have no problems. I've had three and all have shot great with no contact. I have shot other brands and the all have some bounce back but if timed properly they shot great too. Hope this helps.


how do you set it


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Either hook it to your cable slide if you can or the down buss cable with the clamp that comes with it. If you use the clamp, lightly tighten the activation cord to the buss cable (just enough so the cord slides through the clamp when you draw back) do this with the rest cocked up. Watch the rest to lift the rest of the way up for the final 2" of your draw. When you get it to do this then tighten the clamp down and shoot it without the felt on and you will see cotact if any (There WON'T be any!) cut the excess cord and go tune your bow and have fun. If you hook it through the cable slide follow the same steps only lightly clamp a nock point at the end of the cord (works like the cable clamp). Hope this helps. p.s. Sorry I'm so long winded.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

*non lock down qad experience*

My wife is using the less expensive hunter model on an Allegiance with blazer fletched arrows. Absolutely no fletch contact at all just followed instructions that came with the rest. If the timing is off you could have contact but follow directions to the letter and you should be good to go.At least we have been on her setup.


----------



## razorjack (Feb 27, 2006)

*!*

yep mine works great,couldnt be happier...............:darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess its 50/50 huh..............


----------



## MichaelM (Nov 15, 2004)

A friend of mine is shooting both the Ross 34 and 37 and uses the drop away from Alpine Archery, Its also a realitively inexpensive sight, works very well.
http://www.alpinearchery.com/whisper_flite.asp


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So you HAVE TO cock it each time? 
Sounds like a pain in the rear..What if ya forget :embara: ?

MichaelM- 
I might have to look into the Alpine, I have saw it in the magazine ads, Thanks.


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

You do not have to cock it each time that is an option.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Got two of them, one on my Tribute and one on my Outback.

All you have to do is increase the spring tension one click and you will have no problems...I had to do it on both bows.

Be careful getting the pin out.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I used the Hunter last year on my Bowtech Defender and I'm using the Pro on my Tribute this year. I had timing issues...the launcher wasn't dropping fast enough...but after a chat with Chuck from QAD on the phone I haven't had any problems. He'll even email you instructions on how to increase the spring tension. What different on the LD version vs the older versions?


----------



## 12POINTBUBBA (Jul 14, 2006)

how do you adjust the spring tension?


----------



## Pingstar1975 (Dec 2, 2005)

12POINTBUBBA said:


> how do you adjust the spring tension?



I'll give you a hint, Do you see the d-loop string material that goes from your down cable to your QAD rest? If so, you will notice the material goes into the thumb wheel, in one hole of it, and comes out another hole of it, and then there's a ball to stop it from pulling outta the thumb wheel.

There's also another hole that is right next to that material in the thumb wheel that looks the same. In that there hole that looks empty, what seems to be another place to put that string, has a metal rod in it actually that is holding that thumb wheel on.

You'll have to punch that rod out, just a smidgen though, no need to take the entire rod out although you could. then pop the thumb wheel off, but you only want the thumb wheel to come off and nothing else, so tape up the whole thing exept the thumb wheel so it all don't come into pieces.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm getting hard contact with my Ultra Hunter that I just installed today , following the instructions to a Tee . I'm using 4" vanes .
I'll adjust it some more ,and if I can't eliminate the contact , I'm going back to the WB and sending this back for a refund .


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

You will have fletch contact you can not get rid of with the Wisker Biscuit. Keep the Qad and work out the problem. Just my advice.


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

*Qad*

I have had two of those things and both gave me contact problems. I tried to adjust the spring tension as per the instructions supplied by them. Both rest began sticking after that. Now I own a limb driver and an MZE. Both rests are on Ross bows. I wont shoot another QAD. Not bashig, just don't like'em.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm trying to tune one on a Mathews Outback for a friend. The rest has stuck in the up position twice now and had very hard contact as one would suspect. 
NOW, the dang thing won't reset like it's supposed to. You have to keep pushing it up several times before it catches.. like something broke inside.. 
This is not my first experience with this rest,,, another friend had one on his Bowtech.. It just got dumped and replaced with the TR Drop Zone... I think this one will also.


----------



## Pingstar1975 (Dec 2, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Pingstar1975 (Dec 2, 2005)

I took mine apart and took the little thing that makes it stay up OUT of the QAD. oNLY do this if you can't return it.

I recommend the trophy taker dropzone for a good rest from reading reviews even though I have never used one.

I managed to get my QAD functioning how I like, but I did have to tweak it.


----------



## bmassey6 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Great Rest but needs tuning to work right*

I just bought a QAD Ultra Rest Pro, the one with the lock down so that it doesn't bounce back up. Anyway I was having a hard time being consistent with it so I figured that my fletching must be hitting the rest before it falls completely down. I found out how to tighten the spring on one of the boards and it is amazing how much more consistently I shoot. If you have a fast bow and are shooting it with vanes like Blazers, more than likely you will need to tighten the spring but definetly a great rest!


----------



## bmassey6 (Aug 3, 2006)

*TNScott don't go back!*

I was having the same thoughts until I adjusted the spring and made it tighter. Just tighten it so that it is a little harder to set up with the thumb switch. It doesn't need much tightening... I was about to through mine away last night, but today after the adjustment it is shooting incredible.


----------



## GutzJr (Feb 19, 2005)

I only had contact problems with the one on my Tribute and no problems with 
the one on my Switchback, of course my Trib is shooting 300 fps and SB is shooting-well lets just say slower. But anyway I adjusted the spring tesion by a half a turn on the Tribute QAD ultra and the spring tension was so great it was actually hitting the shelf, bouncing back up and making things even worse. I could not get a good paper tune with this rest, so I experimented and threw a Ripcoard on that was collecting dust and achived a perfect bh the first arrow! and there after. In short, I love the QAD ultra but belive that if a person is to use one on a speed demon you have to use the new LD version.:darkbeer:


----------



## TomC1426 (May 31, 2005)

Having similar problem. Just switched the Qad from a BowTech Stalker to a Old Glory. Never noticed a problem with contact on the Stalker, but am having contact with the Old Glory. Speed is not the problem because I've chono both and they are within 5 fps. Actually the Stalker used to be faster before I went to a larger tip. Only difference I've seen is on the Stalker the cable was installed on the lower cable, but on the Old Glory the shop installed it through the hole in the cable slide. An earlier search said that this may be the problem. Any thoughts?

Tom


----------



## todd s (Feb 15, 2006)

so why don't you people just use a TM Hunter style rest?? i have been forever and im shooting 1 1/2 groups at 30 yards ..Just my two cents..


----------



## RLongwell (Jul 28, 2006)

I have installed two Ultra-Rests, one on my son's bow (the non-LD model), and the other on a friend's bow (the LD model). I called QAD and asked them, and they said the people who have problems with bounce back tend to be shooting the fastest bows with the lightest arrows. Most people who shoot realistic hunting combinations will not have a problem. But if you're not sure, buy the LD model and then you'll never have to worry about it. Both shoot great and produce outstanding accuracy.

By the way, for what it's worth, dropaways rule!!!! I can use all the helical fletching I want for excellent broadhead stabilization, and fletching clearance problems are a thing of the past!


----------



## Longdraw2 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got one on my Switchback and love it. When I picked up my Allegiance, naturally I put one on. I set it up with the cord attached to the cable slide and worked fine with the heavier arrows. my thought was it would save me the grief of affecting my cam timing. It works fine with heavier arrows like my ACCs but when I set it up for my GT Ultralights (with mini Blazers) I have significant vane clearance problems. I emailed QAD and they said that if I use the LT1 launcher, which raises the center shot by 1/8" and raise the nock by 1/4" that it will shoot bullet holes with no contact. they even offered to send me the parts free of charge. so I'll give it a shot. 

I love the rest. All the benefits of both a full capture rest and a dropaway, never had any problems unless I'm shooting a very fast bow, with very light arrows for 3D, but QAD says they bought an Allegiance and have been working the issue in the shop and they will email you the above instructions which should fix it. I'll let you know.


----------



## EndOfSanity2 (Sep 17, 2006)

*rest*

Im shooting blazers and i am hitting hard but after reading about the rest in here im going to try to adjust the spring and maybe it will fix my problem.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*EndOfSanity2,*

Post back up and let us know how it works out............


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*little contact*

after much toying around i haven't been able to get rid of the contact totally but it doesnt seem to affect the arrows flight. i will be getting the LD model after this season is over.


----------



## njwhit (Apr 3, 2004)

I have one on my Switchback and with Axis 340's and 4 inch feathers along with 100 grain heads amounting to about 423 grains with my Lumenocks(407 without) I've had no problems what so ever. My bow is only shooting around 280 so it appears that this is only happening with the bows in the 300 + fps category with the lighter sticks. I'm curious as to what kind of speeds your bows are shooting and with what weight arrows you are throwing. Would like to hear what most of you are hunting with.

Thanks

Bob Whitlock


----------



## RLongwell (Jul 28, 2006)

I talked to QAD about this and they said that they generally only have fletching clearance problems (bounce-back) with bow/arrow combinations that are extremely fast. I have installed several of them on customers' bows without incident. If I had someone shooting a super-fast bow with super-light arrows (which, in my opinion is not a smart hunting option), I would suggest the LD model for this reason. Otherwise, it shouldn't be a problem to use the regular model.


----------



## Topherocity (Sep 13, 2006)

I may be eating my words now for getting excited about dropping my WB and adding an Ultra Hunter, but I'm now having fletch contact. Enough to leave a trail of plastic down the center of my lizard tongue. I've emailed QAD to see what they say. I'm shooting a Bowtech, but the way it's setup I'm only running around 240 fps so 'shouldn't' be having fast bow issues. I've also started noticing the noise of the QAD as it operates and it's really bothering me. I looked at the pin removal option and I don't know how to tap it out. I'll see if I can find a thread with more detail. I'm slowly starting to get discouraged with this though. 


~T


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a Tribute at 70 lbs, 29 inch draw shooting Black Max 340's and I'm not having any problems. I do have lower profile vanes, not blazers though. Last year I had a Defender and shot Easton Lightspeeds with blazers with no problems. Last year I shot the Hunter version, this year the Pro version. Both rests had the tension adjusted due to the speed of my bows and it can be a pain in the butt if you're not carefull. If you call QAD and talk to Chuck he will talk you through it or email you diagramed instructions.


----------



## Topherocity (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pep talk. :wink: 

I received an email from QAD first thing this morning. In fact it was waiting for me when I got to work. I believe it was from Chuck, but like a goof I didn't print it out to bring home with me as it was a busy day. There were two points he made. One was about bringing up the nock point 1/4" which I'll do on my next stop at the range. The other was regarding the activation cable being set to the correct length to bring the fork up within the last inch of draw. It is and my pro served it into the down cable so I know it's not moving. I'm hoping the nock point adjustment will work. I haven't messed with spring tension yet as I still am not sure how to do it without damaging my rest. I've read several places on AT that they will email the instructions if you ask, but can someone please just post them? Not just for me, but for anyone else who has the same question. Thanks!

~T


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Just because your pro served it in, doesn't mean its tuned correctly. If you have adjusted the rest - windage or vertical - you have changed the timing. If any cables - strings - ropes - have stretched, it could be out of tune. Quite frankly - this is the most likely reason that you might have fletching contact. Don't assume or trust, or let your ego stand in the way of checking this.

Its very simple. Have someone look at the rest when you draw.

Cock the rest and watch the launcher. Just as you reach full draw, the rest should come up the last 8 - 10 degrees to full up. If this happens too soon, the rest may not fall and your fletchings will knock the launcher down, making you think its not falling fast enough, when in fact its not falling at all.

If the rest does not come back a few degrees - guess what - it doesn't fall away and your fletchings will knock the Launcher down.

Good luck, I think if you can get through this tuning issue, you will really enjoy shooting with the QAD.

PS. if you use the cable clamp (Ripcord users call it a football) you can easily adjust it and can be sure it will stay in place.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Spring adjustment instructions for QAD...*



EndOfSanity2 said:


> Im shooting blazers and i am hitting hard but after reading about the rest in here im going to try to adjust the spring and maybe it will fix my problem.


Sorry it took so long to put these up...


----------



## Topherocity (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks, Bullethole! Followed your instructions and it seemed like it was coming up to full draw a tad early. Maybe 2-3 inches. I adjusted the entire rest back and down a tad which essentially raised the nock point a bit. This put the final full elevation of the fork within the last 1 inch. I also purchased some lil limbsaver strips which came in a two pack and are normally used on your bow grip. I cut one so it just says LimbS and stuck it on the shelf perpendicular to the QAD so it dropped onto it. It sucked away some of the noise and without a hard surface to bounce off of may eliminate any rebound. I'll know when I take it to the range. As far as the ego goes I have no problem doing whatever I need to and acknowledging when I'm an idiot. :tongue: 

Rabbit...you ROCK! Thank you! If my weak attempts at repairing this don't fix it I'll try the spring next. I'm just hoping I don't have to get into it as I may not get it back together.

Oh, and sorry for the hijacked thread. I'll continue this somewhere else.

~T


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

I think the drawings are for the Pro Series - not the Pro LD Series. There are some differences.


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

I have not seen a qad that did not have clearance problems. But that being said, it does not always affect flight. I have yet to see someone shooting one, cock vane down, that did not have marks on the flat part of the bottom of the flipper/prongs. I also can look at the moleskin and see marks from guys shooting cock vane up. I had a "super tuner", whos name I wont mention, set mine up. It still has clearance issues and still shoots well.


----------

